# POWER 1000 - PPI Made amps for Audiohaus - RARE -



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Ever seen these and if so in condition like this ?? AUDIOHAUS 

Just pick up 3 in original boxes with manuals 9.8/10 yes that good... guy used rubber washers when he mounted the amps, they are 100%, owner included the invoice were he took them to Envision in Ohio to have them checked for leaking caps and whatnot... no issues

including a few pics of the EPX 223 PPI crossover he gave me also .... what the EPX ? Going to list it on Ebay soon.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: POWER 1000 - PPI Made amps for Autohas - RARE -*


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow, those remind me of the first amps I bought from Speaker Warehouse (hialeah, fl) back in the day when I got into car audio.. ran some G&S Redline mids (4) and some vifa Tweeters off on.. 

Good luck with the sale..


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

How much for the amps??

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Really just want to sell the PPI EPX 223. But could let the Power 1000's go


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.....blah blah blah.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Interesting... I just ran across some of these on Craigslist the other day


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

chithead said:


> Interesting... I just ran across some of these on Craigslist the other day



 hmm yep those amps...


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

NO KIDDING! That is awesome!!! Good score there sir.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Really rare would be the gold anodized amps that look just like these that ppi made for Jl audio in the eighties. The gray sedonas from ppi actually were supposed to be jl audios.i held them in my hands.


----------

